# Some 'Essential Viewing' for Sling Addicts



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Hello to everyone either new to slinghots, returning to the hobby, or thinking about getting started. This is a series of videos talking about the history of slingshots from the early 70's onward. It features Nathan Masters of SimpleShot as the 'mc' of sorts, and includes much information from slingshot legend Richard 'Blue' Skeen (1932-2017) discussing the specifics of early tournament conditions & what it took to organize an event back then. Filled with good information & inspiring bits about where the hobby came from and an idea of where it might be going. When I started to really get into slingshots again a few years back I stumbled across these videos & they helped to get me back on the slingshot wagon as a serious pursuit.

Hope you guys enjoy, and happy slinging!


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

BushpotChef said:


> Hello to everyone either new to slinghots, returning to the hobby, or thinking about getting started. This is a series of videos talking about the history of slingshots from the early 70's onward. It features Nathan Masters of SimpleShot as the 'mc' of sorts, and includes much information from slingshot legend Richard 'Blue' Skeen (1932-2017) discussing the specifics of early tournament conditions & what it took to organize an event back then. Filled with good information & inspiring bits about where the hobby came from and an idea of where it might be going. When I started to really get into slingshots again a few years back I stumbled across these videos & they helped to get me back on the slingshot wagon as a serious pursuit.
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy, and happy slinging!


I'm going to be watching this tonight. I love hearing about the history of slingshots. Not a beginner but you have found a nice nugget of history.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

dogcatchersito said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Hello to everyone either new to slinghots, returning to the hobby, or thinking about getting started. This is a series of videos talking about the history of slingshots from the early 70's onward. It features Nathan Masters of SimpleShot as the 'mc' of sorts, and includes much information from slingshot legend Richard 'Blue' Skeen (1932-2017) discussing the specifics of early tournament conditions & what it took to organize an event back then. Filled with good information & inspiring bits about where the hobby came from and an idea of where it might be going. When I started to really get into slingshots again a few years back I stumbled across these videos & they helped to get me back on the slingshot wagon as a serious pursuit.
> ...


Thats great my friend, enjoy. I still enjoy watching it from time to time, usually accompanied by one or two cold ones. It's cool learning about this hobby's history from those who did it first.


----------

